# Simple Question but can't find the answer...



## monkey082506 (Jan 30, 2012)

I did not want to have to post this but as it seems I can not for the life of me figure this out here it goes.

I'm running Tweaked 2.2 FP1 and want to take a simple screenshot. Now unrooted I would have to press the back button and tap the home button (so I've found out). However, I can't get it to work within the ROM that way and didn't know if there is a setting in Tweaktools to turn this option back on or what is the easiest way.

Ideas? Help?

Thanks,

monkey


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

You can restore the app in tweaktools or pull it from the bloat zip. Its called screencaptureservice.apk IIRC.

You vpcan also get a third part app from the market like this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.geeksoft.screenshot

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## monkey082506 (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to be able to do it the normal way without 3rd party apps if possible.

Do you know where to find this in Tweaktools or where I find the bloat zip?

Thanks


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

monkey082506 said:


> I want to be able to do it the normal way without 3rd party apps if possible.
> 
> Do you know where to find this in Tweaktools or where I find the bloat zip?
> 
> Thanks


under applications: http://www.tonsit.com/tweaktools/Apps/


----------



## monkey082506 (Jan 30, 2012)

ha, duh...thanks for the help


----------

